# my 1st fatty & some smoke chiken thighs q-view



## smokenmyeyes (Jun 22, 2008)

i will have more pics when the chic. is done just pulled the fatty of wraped in foil to rest can't wait to try it.


----------



## smokenmyeyes (Jun 22, 2008)

sorry about the blured pics i need to change the batteries


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 22, 2008)

Great looking fattie.   Happy smoke rings from Sedalia, MO.   Keep up the good work and include comments from the troops.


----------



## smokenmyeyes (Jun 22, 2008)

just took a bite of my fatty pretty good ,but I just realized I forgot  the jalapenos


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 22, 2008)

Dang, those japs maker good.  Bet it's Great.  Nice job.


----------

